# TF2 Team fortress 2 crashes when shooting. Sound issue?



## Dandruff (Mar 9, 2010)

*Steps to crash*













Just formatted to windows 7. All my games/applications are on drive D. First game i played was team fortress 2 so i went to drive d and re-made the shortcut to hl2.exe. 

Shortcut is : "D:\Games\Team Fortress 2\Team Fortress 2\hl2.exe" -steam -game tf -console -novid

When crash happens, sound stutters for half a second and the game closes stating that "*hl2.exe has stopped working*"

My system can play all games on maxed out settings 1280x1024 on XP with decent framerates. Now i play most of my games medium to high with a bit of lag.

From dxdiag:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/7/2010, 17:28:41
       Machine name: DANDRUFF-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.091207-1941)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: EP45-DS3L
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3326MB RAM
          Page File: 1346MB used, 5304MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_E810174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 1914 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 506 MB
      Shared Memory: 1407 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic Non-PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: 
        Native Mode: unknown
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atidxx64,atiumdva.cap,atiumd64,atiumd6a,atitmm64
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.1.2000
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 8/18/2009 02:20:38, 3105280 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D702-11CF-5D76-1AC8A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9442
          SubSys ID: 0xE810174B

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 15:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 15:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 15:51:47, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 15:51:47, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A35
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 15:51:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC03F
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 15:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 15:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 24.1 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3750330AS ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 180.2 GB
Total Space: 615.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3750330AS ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LS30 ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:11:26, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3A48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A48&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_90\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2368&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_00\4&525529E&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:14, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_02\4&2E680ECD&0&00E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 7/13/2009 14:02:52, 139776 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:14, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A26&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA30174B&REV_00\4&3A258794&0&0108
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A20&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_E810174B&REV_00\4&3A258794&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0921 (English), 8/18/2009 03:48:06, 4994560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 8/18/2009 01:37:56, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 8/18/2009 02:20:38, 3105280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 8/18/2009 02:05:32, 2868736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 8/18/2009 02:35:02, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/18/2009 19:29:04, 197654 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 8/18/2009 01:52:44, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 8/18/2009 01:52:44, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 8/18/2009 01:52:08, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 8/18/2009 02:05:02, 219120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 8/18/2009 02:34:22, 11776 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 8/18/2009 02:36:08, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 8/18/2009 02:36:36, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 8/18/2009 02:34:46, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0005 (English), 8/18/2009 02:34:32, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 8/18/2009 02:34:16, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3516.38910 (English), 8/18/2009 02:37:02, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 8/18/2009 02:11:52, 11650560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 8/18/2009 01:48:28, 3264512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 8/18/2009 01:49:44, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 8/18/2009 01:49:32, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 21:35:30, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 8/18/2009 02:31:32, 2469888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 6/17/2009 07:53:12, 18333 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 20:52:04, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/18/2009 17:55:22, 294912 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 LPC Interface Controller - 3A18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A18&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 3A4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A4A&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:20:45, 153680 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio Digital in,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```

I don't recall having this problem before "upgrading" to windows 7 but whenever there is heavy action or when there are a lot of sound happening(when i use the heavy's minigun), i crash.:good:

I play with my friends on LAN with RCBOT2. *Whenever i play with bots, and if they shoot, i crash.*
I don't think its RCBOTs fault because* if i go spawn as a heavy and use the minigun, i crash.* 
Anything with a high firerate or *high sound-generating firepower causes me to crash*.
I'm kinda bored and i wish to have my tf2 back up and running.

Thinking the download i had was broken, i verified game cache.

It was still faulty. I set the compatibility mode to windows xp sp 3, added admin privilege, turned my speakers off (lol), turned the game volume/music to zero. Crash. After futile and countless unavailing attempts to solve this issue i am here to seek guidance and wisdom.


----------



## Danda (Mar 9, 2010)

Didi you by any chance update your drivers for your GPU recently?


----------



## Dandruff (Mar 9, 2010)

At first, i thought that i needed to update my drivers. I ran a scan using driver genius and i installed new ones for windows 7. It still does not work


----------



## Danda (Mar 9, 2010)

That could maybe be the problem. The latest drivers for Nvidia have been giving GPUs a problem. 

Windows Vista/7 32-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_32bit_196.21_whql.html
Windows Vista/7 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_winvista_64bit_196.21_whql.html

Uninstall the drivers you have on your comp for now and install one of the links I listed. Give it a try and tell me how it goes.

Edit: 

Crap nvm you have ATI GPU. Sory mate I gave you false info. At this point then im out of ideas.


----------



## Dandruff (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think its my gpu, i mean i get like around 300 frames, and i use ATI.

I still don't know what causes this problem, but looking further in the crash, i think it has something to do with "StudioRender.dll"


----------



## linkin (Mar 9, 2010)

Try reinstalling the game. if you don't have the disc, back it up to a DVD with steam and reinstall it that way, to avoid downloading it again.

I'm guessing thr problem is coming from you reformatting, causing all reigstry entries for the game to be deleted.


----------

